# What seedbank has the best WW



## tango420 (May 5, 2007)

as far as potency goes whos got the best white widow?


----------



## vitocorleone (May 24, 2007)

BUMP!

Inquiring minds...


----------



## Dada (May 28, 2007)

I don't know that it really makes that much difference. I'm certainly not an expert, but I have seen ppl here discussing WW from a number of different seedbanks and most of them seem pretty happy. I just did a grow of Nirvana WW and I couldn't be happier with yield and potency. They don't quite knock me on my a$$, but then I don't smoke all that much at one time and I have been smoking for a long time -- well, only since the '70s -- and it is hard to knock me on my a$$. I'll definitely grow this again, but when I do my fall grow it will be White Rhino. I have seen so many good reports about that that I just can't resist. But I think you'll be happy with WW no matter where you get it. Like I said though, I'm no expert so I'm mostly posting this to see if others chime in. BTW, here are a couple of pics of my two Nirvana WW girls a day before they were chopped. I started four of these and I ended up with 4 out of 4 as females. Lost one because of my own carelessness and still have one going; it is like a little bonsai plant but it is now in flower.


----------

